# Restriction de films



## Steaven (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour je possède plusieurs films(Ripper légalement) dans une seule bibliothèque, or mon fils peut ainsi avoir accès a des films possédant des restrictions. J'ai vu qu'il fallait taguer ceux ci en - 16 ou - 12 etc. Je l'ai fait grâce a Ivi mais même avec le contrôle parental en place ils apparaissent toujours.

Merci


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Ils apparaissent mais est ce que la lecture est possible ?


----------



## Steaven (3 Octobre 2012)

effectivement la lecture est impossible sans le code, merci


----------

